# Winchester universal shells???



## mose (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, I just bought a 100rd pack of "Winchester Universal" for $25. I've never used these but they were cheap and in front of me. 
When I got back to the office I googled them and didn't see any positive reviews.  I saw reports where even 870's were having problems. Heck, my 870 will eat everything but brussel sprouts. These reviews were old but still think I might need to return these if Wally World even will take ammo back. Do they?????


----------



## GLS (Aug 12, 2015)

With the advent of steel heads on hulls many guns have problems cycling them, especially the extraction.  They expand differently and are less tolerant of chamber imperfections that would otherwise tolerate brass headed hulls.  Don't confuse brass washed steel heads with the pure brass heads of  years past.  Is your 870 an Express or Wingmaster?   Some Express shotguns had rough chambers which won't handle some brands of steel heads very well.  Remington will smooth the chamber if it's in warranty.  Otherwise, you'll have to get it done on  your own.  My Express SuperMag 870 wouldn't cycle Remington Game Loads but would cycle the Winchesters.  Go figure...


----------



## welderguy (Aug 12, 2015)

It really depends on your gun from my experience.If your gun is fairly new it will probably do ok.But if your ejector tang has some wear on it, they will probably jam.The "brass" on those shells are softer than other shells is the problem.cheap made.low quality.They still kill doves though.


----------



## GLS (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds like you haven't shot any of them.  You might be looking to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 12, 2015)

Pretty sure ammo is non-refundable.


----------



## mose (Aug 12, 2015)

I have not shot them yet. My 870 Express (circa 1989)has always shucked cheap shells (low brass/steel) with no problems. I guess I'll try em on some clays and hope for the best.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I shoot them every year.  Mossberg 835, Remington 11-87, Old Charles Dailey field grade, never had a problem.


----------



## Coach K (Aug 16, 2015)

Why I refuse to shoot an auto-loader!  
I have owned an Upland Special for 20+ years, have never had to have it professionally cleaned, & it has never misfired or failed to eject shell hulls in 100's of 1000's of rounds.
I can tell you though that I love the Universal hull. 
Just from experience practicing with clay targets & shooting wild birds, I believe
the pattern from these hulls is just as good/if not better than AA's.
What do you think "For the Birds"??


----------



## The Go Dawg (Aug 19, 2015)

I've shot them through a Remington 1100, Remington Model 11, and a Mossberg 835 at clay targets.  Also, the 20 ga Universals in a Winchester pump.  The shells went bang and ejected like they are supposed to.  Every now and again one might fail to cycle in the Model 11 but I attribute that to it being an older shotgun.  I haven't tried reloading the spent hulls yet.


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 20, 2015)

I've used them for sporting clays and don't remember having any issues using both an old cirica 1990s 870 and a Franchie I12.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 21, 2015)

They do not work in my browning, I use the federal with no problems


----------



## mwood1985 (Sep 14, 2015)

they jam every round in my 1995 870. it took for ever to shoot up 100 of em... I literally had to slam the slide back to get it to eject


----------



## donald-f (Sep 14, 2015)

I shoot them in my Winchester 1300 12 ga pump and not had a problem. Well, other than they do not always hit their target. LOL


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 14, 2015)

Wal-Mart (and most retailers) does not allow returns on ammunition.


----------



## mose (Sep 15, 2015)

I shot em on opening day and didn't have any problems other than a few not ejecting very smoothly. I did have some other brands mixed in from last year that had a little corrosion on them so I don't know which ones were sticking. No big deal though


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 15, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Pretty sure ammo is non-refundable.



Yep.  No refund or exchange on ammo or guns.   

My Son and I have use those shell in several different shotguns and never had any problems.  That being said they will not kill doves for me, yet my Son has no problems killing birds with them.   Go figure.


----------



## mose (Sep 15, 2015)

My Son and I have use those shell in several different shotguns and never had any problems.  That being said they will not kill doves for me, yet my Son has no problems killing birds with them.   Go figure.[/QUOTE]

Yeah only about 1 out of every 6 or 7 shells killed birds for me. Okay maybe it was more like 1 out of 7 or 8.


----------



## B Man (Sep 15, 2015)

Coach K said:


> Why I refuse to shoot an auto-loader!
> I have owned an Upland Special for 20+ years, have never had to have it professionally cleaned, & it has never misfired or failed to eject shell hulls in 100's of 1000's of rounds.
> I can tell you though that I love the Universal hull.
> Just from experience practicing with clay targets & shooting wild birds, I believe
> ...



Wouldn't quiet call an 870 a Autoloader.

OP, I've shot them several times & so have my friends in a pinch.  They always worked fine for us in O/U, pump, and auto's.  But your experience may be different.  If your 870 has some age and the chamber has never been cleaned any hull could jam in time.  You can polish the chamber smooth on your own if never done.   Good luck


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 19, 2015)

My 870 Express had a tough time ejecting after about 100 rounds of the stuff last year.  It took a few strong attempts to pump the gun to eject them.  I think it was the steel shell getting stuck in the chamber.  I havent had a single problem with the red box Federal dove loads though and they're the same price.


----------



## HuntDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

My A300 will not eject them. Stove pipe every time. No issues with any other shells ever.


----------

